# Thyroid Removal



## TZT (Jan 6, 2016)

Well it has come to this. After a year and a half of fatigue, depression and other symptoms my doctor and I agreed to have the thyroid removed. I have two nodules, one which has grown significantly in a half a year. I also have Hashimoto's disease. I was going to have a biopsy but before the procedure was to start my ENT doctor and I started talking about removing it. No biopsy was performed and we have scheduled the surgery for 2/16. Prior to discussing this with my doctor I talked to my wife and my mother about this. My mom has a lot of experience with this since she had her's removed when she was a teenager. My sister is paying close attention to my situation because she is going through the same thing as me. My endocrinologist and ENT doctors are in contact with each other and both agree this is a good idea.

For those of you that have had this surgery how have you been after it? It sounds like recover is not difficult. I am just hoping with the right dose of meds that I might resemble somewhat of a normal person again.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Immediately after removal -- as in, while I was in the recovery room -- I had no pain, but I was anxious/jittery and had hot flashes and heart burn. That continued on and off for the night. I really didn't get much sleep.

During the week after surgery, I was totally fine. The worst symptom was a stiff neck and an inability to concentrate/foggy-headedness. Nothing awful.

I was severely under medicated in the weeks and months following and had a lot of awful symptoms. It took months to get back on track, but once I was stabilized, I felt (and continue to feel) great.

In short, I think this is an excellent decision, don't focus on the symptoms immediately after surgery, be your own advocate, and make sure you are monitored by someone who does more than regularly test TSH.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

That sounds like a more than reasonable plan.

Some advice that people have given:

-I hand trouble drinking without a straw for the fist week or so. Other people hated the straw. My advice it so have straws on hand, just in case. Related, I liked a lot of cold beverage, but some people said hot or warm drinks were the way to go. So I'd have a lot of both on hand.

-I think v-neck shirts or shirts with zippers or buttons were great comfort to everyone. Whether you have glue or stitches, you'll have steri strips and its nice to have clothes that don't catch on those.

-I didn't have much trouble eating, but I did like having soft foods (eggs, yogurt, soup) so you might want to stock up on those kinds of food, too.

-Some people have said that the airline neck pillows are great. I didn't care for anything near or around my neck, but you might want to look into that.

-A lot of people swear by ice packs. Again, I couldn't stand to have anything touch my incision, but, again, it can't hurt to have them available.

-My biggest mistake was loading up on books to read. I had a hard time focusing on reading. I wish I DVR'ed a bunch of crap TV and/or had bad movies to watch.


----------



## TZT (Jan 6, 2016)

Today is the day. I go in about an hour. I was afraid it may get postponed because I caught a cold last week but now I am only congested and my doctor says I am fine to go through with it.

I have been DVRing a ton of stuff and I have loaded my iTunes library so it will sync up with my Apple TV.

I didn't sleep well last night but that was because I was thinking about the procedure. I am also starving. I am not allowed to eat or drink anything until after the operation.

The hardest part of this so far is trying to explain what I am about to go through to my 8 year old daughter. She kind of understands because she had her tonsils out in November of 2014 but she is still a bit freaked out about it.

I will let you all know how it goes and hopefully I will be on the path to feeling good again.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Good luck! You'll be so relieved when you wake up


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Let us know how it goes!


----------



## TZT (Jan 6, 2016)

I am two days past surgery. I am doing pretty good. I am having some throat pain but that was expected. I have not had to take any pain meds which is what I wanted. My doctor told me yesterday that it was bumpy and lumpy which made me laugh. He is a great doctor. I should know the pathology on it next week when I go in for my one week post op checkup. I started back up on my Tirosint yesterday morning at 112MCG. My calcium level was in range but on the low end of it. I can finally take a shower today. I am so looking forward to that.

Rest, rest and more rest is all I am doing now.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

I'm so glad to hear you are on the other side. Take care of yourself!


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Be sure when you have labs drawn to insist they run both FT-4 and FT-3 to confirm you are converting properly.

An ice or cold pack on the incision site always felt good to me and a massage of the incision a few weeks later to break adhesions.


----------



## TZT (Jan 6, 2016)

The last two days have been tough on me only because I am really tired. I have been sleeping a lot and I barely get out of bed. I really like to be outside to walk and hike so it has been tough for me especially since the weather here has been unseasonably warm. I just need to be patient and let my body heal. I also know it could take a while to get my meds dialed into the right dose. I will see my doctor on Wednesday which will determine if I can go back to work the following day.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

For what it's worth, that sounds completely normal. Just rest and things will shake out in time.


----------



## TZT (Jan 6, 2016)

Yesterday I saw my doctor for my post-op and received the pathology report. My nodules were benign. It was awesome to hear. The doctor said that one of the nodules could actually be considered a tumor that would have continued to grow. The report also gave me another confirmation that I had Hashitmoto's disease. I saw the cut for the first time yesterday and it really doesn't look that bad. I was supposed to go back to work today but the doctor said it would be best for me to take the rest of this week off to rest. I couldn't agree more. It is so nice to find a doctor that I can trust and that listens to me.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Great news on the pathology - congrats!


----------



## TZT (Jan 6, 2016)

Here is the summary of the report. The doctor translated it for me.

1) Benign Adenoma of right lobe.

2) Multinodular Adenomatous Hyperplasia in a background of Significant Lymphocytic Thyroiditis.

I started getting back into my exercise routine after seeing the doctor on Wednesday, albeit very slowly.


----------



## TZT (Jan 6, 2016)

I am back at work and feeling better every day. Hopefully that trend will continue. I saw my new endocrinologist for the first time this morning and I already like her. I liked my last endo at first but he turned out to be very hard to get a hold of and he started to focus on TSH only and wouldn't pay attention to how I felt. Good luck to any of you having your thyroid removed. No regrets here.


----------



## GandKsmommy (Feb 15, 2016)

I am glad to hear you are doing well


----------



## TZT (Jan 6, 2016)

So I am three weeks post op and I am having some fatigue. I do get my blood checked this Monday so it could mean a dosage change next week. I know this could be a long process but the tiredness is what I had pre-surgery.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

That's kinda normal, honestly. You went back to work and are maintaining a semi-normal schedule, which means your body needs more replacement hormone.

Hang in there, things will work out.


----------



## TZT (Jan 6, 2016)

Thanks Joplin. I am fighting through it. Yesterday I left work early because I was in a fog.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Been there, done that.  It gets better!!!


----------



## WhatHappened (Nov 12, 2015)

It straight up sucks when you first start treatment. In my bones I knew I was going to have my meds upped and that I would feel better but that I had to wait. The worst for me has been the halfway mark between appts knowing I was feeling better but that I could AND would feel better still. But still having to wait for each new tier of improvement. Your body and brain will fight you, but keeping busy and keeping focused through the fog and exhaustion kept me going day after day. I would shut off like a light switch once home at first, but managed to hide most of it from coworkers. Generating a 'sense of urgency' helped and helps get me through those slow moments that kill energy (mine at least)

And it got better and hope (know) it will get better still for you and me both.


----------



## TZT (Jan 6, 2016)

WhatHappened said:


> It straight up sucks when you first start treatment. In my bones I knew I was going to have my meds upped and that I would feel better but that I had to wait. The worst for me has been the halfway mark between appts knowing I was feeling better but that I could AND would feel better still. But still having to wait for each new tier of improvement. Your body and brain will fight you, but keeping busy and keeping focused through the fog and exhaustion kept me going day after day. I would shut off like a light switch once home at first, but managed to hide most of it from coworkers. Generating a 'sense of urgency' helped and helps get me through those slow moments that kill energy (mine at least)
> 
> And it got better and hope (know) it will get better still for you and me both.


Thanks for your post. Yeah, it has sucked for the most part because of my energy. I just want it back and I am a bit impatient. I know my family wants it back because right now I barely make it through the work day and then I get home and I am not worth anything. I can't wait for my next appointment which is next Wednesday. I get blood drawn on Monday for that visit.

My mom hasn't had her thyroid since she was a teenager and has done fine without it so I know there is a light at the end of the tunnel.


----------



## TZT (Jan 6, 2016)

I had my blood drawn yesterday and I see my doctor tomorrow for a possible dosage change. We shall see. I am experiencing some joint pain and pain in my hips. The pain is minor but I think it may have something to do with everything I am going through. I am still taking one day at a time.


----------



## WhatHappened (Nov 12, 2015)

You were on 112MCG, right? But it's been less than a month for your(right?) they may or may not stay the course to see what happens. This bloody disease takes time to recover from and your body to heal. The hair on my legs just started really coming back and I've been medicated for a few months. It would be interesting and helpful if you could share your results when you get them back.


----------



## TZT (Jan 6, 2016)

Thanks Jordan. I have been told too that it will get better. I am just not patient. I want to have the energy again to do stuff with my family.

Last week I felt pretty good towards the end of the week. This week has been a huge struggle.

I will post my results when I get them. This time around they are only testing Free T4 and TSH. Next time they will add in Free T3.


----------



## TZT (Jan 6, 2016)

Here are my numbers.

FT4 1.85 (.82-1.77)

TSH .206 (.45-4.5)

My doctor lowered my Tirosint from 112 to 100. We will recheck blood in six weeks.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

If you continue to feel bad, insist on that free t3 test. Your symptoms sound more hypo than anything...


----------



## TZT (Jan 6, 2016)

I will definitely request that. Today I am actually feeling better. I need more days like this.


----------



## TZT (Jan 6, 2016)

I am two weeks on the lower dose and so far it has been a bit of a roller coaster when it comes to my energy. I am sleeping better at night which is a major change.


----------



## WhatHappened (Nov 12, 2015)

Thanks for the update. Hoping it will level out for you soon. Sleeping better is always a bonus. I know the 6 weeks can't come and go fast enough, but it will. Don't forget about joplin's advice about free t3.


----------



## TZT (Jan 6, 2016)

WhatHappened said:


> Thanks for the update. Hoping it will level out for you soon. Sleeping better is always a bonus. I know the 6 weeks can't come and go fast enough, but it will. Don't forget about joplin's advice about free t3.


Yep, the next blood work I am requesting to have free t3 checked. I can't wait for the 6 week check. I have actually put on weight for the first time in a long time albeit only 3 pounds.


----------



## TZT (Jan 6, 2016)

Hi all. Well things have been pretty good the last couple of weeks. My energy level has been its best than it has in the last two years. I don't know if my meds are finally kicking in or just having the thyroid out is having an impact or both. I had my cholesterol checked on Monday and my numbers are really good again. I completely got off of Clonazepam on March 11 which I was taking for anxiety I had developed last year. I was only on it for about 4 months so getting off wasn't that difficult. The anxiety has not returned. Coincidence? I don't think so. So far having my thyroid removed has been one of the best decisions I have made in a long time.


----------

